# Looking for a good tarpon buddy....



## Poon4u (May 19, 2014)

Well here it is. New to the forum. I lived on the west coast for yrs and dialed in the poons like a clock. I've fished and learned the west coast all the way from Naples to Boca Grande. I was lucky to find good dudes who knew where to fish and were cool enough to share their knowledge. That lasted for the past 10 yrs. After moving to the east coast I found that southern fl has a different group of people many who do not say please thank you or use their turn signals and many more that look at you sideways when you try to speak English to them. What's that about? . That being said I'm just looking for some cool people who don't mind crushing dank and like to to chuck feathers at some shiny fly dinosaurs. I live close to homestead so my hunting grounds have been biscayne bay and Flamingo with an occasional trip to the keys every now and then. And one last I'm not one of these chooches who feel the need to brag and show all my pics or tell everyone how great of a fisherman I am. I'm a soul fly fisherman I do what I do for the life experience and the comrodderty of good friends who are down to jump some bucket mouths and have a good time. Truthfully it's painful to see these wobblers try to flex their fish muscle hoping to be the next Flip Pallot or lefty Kreh. To me those dudes are untouchable... So if your down with the clown step in and let's rip some lips...


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Dude,

No wonder why nobody speaks English to you. What the hell kinda lingo is that?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

word.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wobblers, clown step, dank....
My head is turned sideways trying to figure out what you just said.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Juggalo detected.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

translation....if your down to earth, smoke good weed, and like to chase poon..... hes lookin to split bow time.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Dude,
> 
> No wonder why nobody speaks English to you.  What the hell kinda lingo is that?


Now that,s funny!!!   ;D


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't get twiztid stalker, most folks down there have never heard of the boondox.


----------



## Poon4u (May 19, 2014)

Captjimo. You are my hero. Hit that nail on the head.   Very good to see some hip cats on this site too bad u live in Sarasota. Actually not bad I'm jealous I use to live on that coast and I miss the good people over there.   To all others let's fish have some good times I'm just down to make new friends rip some lips and have a blast.

The fact that after my entire post, most of which was grammatically correct and I was nit picked on a few words leads me to believe many of you guys have taken on the attributes of your wives and girlfriends.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> The fact that after my entire post, most of which was grammatically correct and I was nit picked on a few words leads me to believe many of you guys have taken on the attributes of your wives and girlfriends.


I'm a cracker, what did you expect?   

Welcome to the "305".  Lots of silver to be caught year round here!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

> The fact that after my entire post, most of which was grammatically correct and I was nit picked on a few words leads me to believe many of you guys have taken on the attributes of your wives and girlfriends.


LMAO. That statement could be applied to many members on here.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just busting your chops. Looks like you moved to a fishy area!


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2014)

Due to the higher octogenarian populations of Lee, Charlotte & Sarasota counties their driving leaves something to be desired. It's no wonder when they go out to purchase a new car or truck they don't' want to purchase turn signal optional accessories ! On the water, who knows ?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> Due to the higher octogenarian populations of Lee, Charlotte & Sarasota counties their driving leaves something to be desired. It's no wonder when they go out to purchase a new car or truck they don't' want to purchase turn signal optional accessories ! On the water, who knows ?


Whoa dude, if you haven't driven in Miami-Homestead lately, you are in for a treat. Most of the population is either from a third world country or from some other state. Insurance is optional for these drivers and most of them pick 'none'. I have to admit that driving through the Publix lot in Venice is very, very dangerous! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2014)

Haven't been over to Miami in years, but never had a car full of people going the wrong way on a divided highway coming straight at me in Miami after the suns been up for a while. Just stop & wait for them to pick a lane to continue driving in........which does happen more often than not in Publix parking lots on the SW Gulf Coast too.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I guess I am glad I live in GA. Then again there's Atlanta that's another story


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> And one last I'm not one of these chooches who feel the need to brag and show all my pics or tell everyone how great of a fisherman I am.


Dude, maybe you should. If you can take 1/2 way descent pics and color the narrative with that lingo of yours, it would be a hit! Nobody else doing it, so why not you? It would at least be amusing for us to read!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > And one last I'm not one of these chooches who feel the need to brag and show all my pics or tell everyone how great of a fisherman I am.
> 
> 
> Dude, maybe you should.  If you can take 1/2 way descent pics and color the narrative with that lingo of yours, it would be a hit!  Nobody else doing it, so why not you?  It would at least be amusing for us to read!


Straight up "Flat Brimmin" boyz!


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

I fish with silver king stalker and the last thing he would be is one of them flat brim boys,although he really could b a tv star with his lingo and personality.And when he fishes with me I will not let him post any pics or vids online. Cool dude but he smoked all my weed and didn't bring his own! At least he poled me to a nice permit and tarpon on fly


----------

